# Summer grilling tip - cedar shingle salmon



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 9, 2011)

I was wandering through the BBQ section in Home Depot, and saw them selling a package of two cedar grilling planks for about $9.50.  Which brought to mind my practice of grilling on cedar shingles.

So I wandered over to building materials, where they were selling a square of #4 undercourse untreated red cedar shingles for $18.  There's probably about 40 or 50 shingles in a square.

Personally, I think salmon comes out even better on the shingles.  The shingles are more aromatic.  The #4 undercourse shingles have knots in them - that makes them unacceptable for roofing, but even better for grilling because the knots release more aromatics than the regular wood.

I keep the shingles wrapped in plastic (to keep them from drying out so that they keep the aromatics) on a shelf in the garage.  Then before I grill I soak them in water for an hour.  Sometimes I also trim the thin end of the shingle, as that end is prone to drying out and catching on fire.

And I stress, be sure that you get untreated shingles.  But since #4 shingles are not allowed to be exposed to weather, they are almost never treated.


----------



## Phydeaux (Jun 9, 2011)

I get scraps at a local building supply store for free. Guy that helped me the first time thanked me the following year since I told him how to make tasty grilled salmon using his own shingles.


----------



## sstamm (Jun 9, 2011)

My DH grills salmon on a cedar plank with the following dry rub:  

Coastal Cuisine Dry Rub

2 T. kosher or coarse salt
2 T. brown sugar
1 T. black pepper
1 T. garlic powder
1 T. dried basil
1 T. paprika
1 T. dried tarragon (optional)

Store in airtight jar.

It is one of my favorites. Put some thinly sliced lemon in an overlapping line down the middle of the filet before grilling.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 9, 2011)

is the wood put on the actually fire very wet so it just steams and then the salmon on the grill...or do you put the wood on the grill very wet with the salmon on top of it?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> is the wood put on the actually fire very wet so it just steams and then the salmon on the grill...or do you put the wood on the grill very wet with the salmon on top of it?



Soak the shingle 15-30 min. (beer or wine is good too) season as above- then put the filet right on the plank-skin side down- and put the plank w/salmon 6-8" above the heat source. The plank should smoulder but not ignite. The salmon is done when it's opaque and flakes when prodded.

Jim Ricks


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 9, 2011)

Do everything as you normally would for grilling salmon on a cedar plank using your favorite approach.  But use an *untreated *cedar shingle instead of cedar plank.  Make sure the shingle is not dry - as described above.  It's not a steaming process - the point of green wood is to ensure that the cedar still has it's aromatic elements and to retard possible combustion of the shingle.  But note that combustion is also an issue when using a cedar plank.  

My basic point is that cedar shingles are a fraction of the cost of cedar planks, and more flavorful as well.

If you are grilling over an open flame or with charcoal, don't leave the grill unattended. Also keep a spray bottle at hand to extinguish the flame if the shingle should ignite.  But those are the same procedures you should be doing with a cedar plank anyway.

*******

I generally trim the narrow end of the shingle - otherwise that end of the shingle will dry out during cooking and then it will start to burn.  If ignition is too much of a problem go to indirect heating (i.e., don't put the shingle directly over the active burner element).

Right now I'm smoking a salmon fillet on a cedar shingle.  Works great that way, too.



Passepartout said:


> Soak the shingle 15-30 min. (beer or wine is good too) season as above- then put the filet right on the plank-skin side down- and put the plank w/salmon 6-8" above the heat source. The plank should smoulder but not ignite. The salmon is done when it's opaque and flakes when prodded.
> 
> Jim Ricks



I usually soak for at least one hour, and often overnight. But more important than the soaking is storing the shingles.  If you don't keep them wrapped in plastic, the aromatic elements will evaporate.  After they're gone, soaking isn't going to bring them back.  

The point of ensuring that the wood has moisture is to retard combustion of the wood and to ensure more even and continuous release of the cedar aroma during cooking.


----------



## antjmar (Jun 10, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Do everything as you normally would for grilling salmon on a cedar plank using your favorite approach.  But use an *untreated *cedar shingle instead of cedar plank.  Make sure the shingle is not dry - as described above.  It's not a steaming process - the point of green wood is to ensure that the cedar still has it's aromatic elements and to retard possible combustion of the shingle.  But note that combustion is also an issue when using a cedar plank.
> 
> My basic point is that cedar shingles are a fraction of the cost of cedar planks, and more flavorful as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips!  
I saw them at Target for about $10... I thought that was alot for 2 pieces of wood! Off to HD I go!


----------



## Don (Jun 10, 2011)

I haven't tried this yet, but I have been camping and cooked dinner over a cedar fire once...... big mistake!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 10, 2011)

Any tips on Steak? The TS i'm staying at over the 4th of july week has Grills placed all over the resort for use...i figure it would be nice to do a sort of Picnic BBQ thing on one of those days...but my 5yr old's not really a fan of fish...

I can do burgers pretty easy...but beyond adding some steak sauce in with the meat when i'm making the burgers...theres not much more that can be done with them


----------



## antjmar (Jun 10, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Any tips on Steak? The TS i'm staying at over the 4th of july week has Grills placed all over the resort for use...i figure it would be nice to do a sort of Picnic BBQ thing on one of those days...but my 5yr old's not really a fan of fish...
> 
> I can do burgers pretty easy...but beyond adding some steak sauce in with the meat when i'm making the burgers...theres not much more that can be done with them



I know its still fish but my 5 YO loves to watch when we cook/grill lobster cause they changes color (to red) as it cooks!


----------



## Kal (Jun 10, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> ..The point of ensuring that the wood has moisture is to retard combustion of the wood and to ensure more even and continuous release of the cedar aroma during cooking.


 
Steve - If you use asphalt shingles you don't have to worry about moisture content or loss of aromatics. Only thing to worry about is to place the sanded side DOWN. That way you don't get sand in the salmon filet. :whoopie:


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 10, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Any tips on Steak? The TS i'm staying at over the 4th of july week has Grills placed all over the resort for use...i figure it would be nice to do a sort of Picnic BBQ thing on one of those days...



I like to get 1 1/4" rib-eyes. Sprinkle a little salt & pepper on them. Oil the grates. Set the grill at med-high. It's right if you can hold your hand an inch above the grate for about 3 seconds. Put on the steaks for 3 minutes, rotate 1/4 turn, leave for 3 min. more, turn over- 3 min. more, rotate 1/4 turn, 3 more min.- Check for done-ness- this should be about med-rare.

You can do chicken breasts the same way, but brush w/evoo and cut the time to 2 min. between moves. 

I put corn on the grill ahead of the steaks. Shuck the corn, slather w/olive oil- just enough to make shiny. Sprinkle with seasoned salt. (or s&p if that's all you have)

DW can be in charge of salads or other sides, wash it down with the adult beverage of your choice.

Enjoy!

Jim


----------



## Phydeaux (Jun 10, 2011)

I soak the cedar by weighting it down, submerged, for several hours. Have BBQ'd in this manner over gas flame and charcoal, and never had the cedar ignite.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 10, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> I like to get 1 1/4" rib-eyes. Sprinkle a little salt & pepper on them. *Oil the grates*. Set the grill at med-high. It's right if you can hold your hand an inch above the grate for about 3 seconds. Put on the steaks for 3 minutes, rotate 1/4 turn, leave for 3 min. more, turn over- 3 min. more, rotate 1/4 turn, 3 more min.- Check for done-ness- this should be about med-rare.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Jim



What do you mean by oil the grates? do you brush on olive oil or something? i've never thought of that!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 10, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> What do you mean by oil the grates



Yeah. Before you light the fire, wipe some olive oil on the grates- assuming they are clean. I just use a paper towel w/evoo. Your meat won't stick and you get better grill marks.

Jim


----------



## easyrider (Jun 10, 2011)

For $2.00 I buy a 3/4" x 5' untreated cedar fence board. I cut it to fit over the entire grill on the bbq. Then the boards gets soaked all day for at least 3-4 hours.

The salmon, usally a spring chinook or early summer chinook, get filleted. One fillet gets marinated with : honey 1/2 cup, dijon mustard 1/2 cup, & teriaki sause 1 cup all mixed up and poured over the flesh side of the salom.

The other fillet gets a simple sea salt, peper and brown sugar rub.

I cook on med heat with all burners for about 12 minutes or until I see the right amount of white fatty deposits on the salmon. Then open the bbq and let the fish set and serve off the boards.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 10, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> What do you mean by oil the grates? do you brush on olive oil or something? i've never thought of that!





Passepartout said:


> Yeah. Before you light the fire, wipe some olive oil on the grates- assuming they are clean. I just use a paper towel w/evoo. Your meat won't stick and you get better grill marks.
> 
> Jim



I usually preheat the grill to about 450 deg F.  I oil the meat and put it on the grill. It starts sizzling right away.  After about a minute I rotate it 90 degreees to get the cross hatch pattern.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 10, 2011)

You grillmeisters are making me hungry! What time is dinner and what is your address?


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, here is a question for all you masters out there:  How do you tell when your steak is cooked to your liking?  Meat thermometer?  Cutting into the steak? Time?  Other?

For me (I like mine medium), I use a combination of time and just using my Bar-B-Boss (the greatest tool known to man, BTW  ) to feel how "squishy" the steak is, and take it off when it is how I like it.  It sounds weird, but I have gotten to the point where I know what medium is by the way it feels.

Anyone else do it this way?  Just curious.

Kurt

P.S.  I have got to try the cedar plank salmon -- this thread has been great!


----------



## Mosca (Jun 10, 2011)

Kurt, I've gone 100% to using an instant read thermometer. You don't need a $100 Thermopen, there are decent ones available in the $10-20 range now. BIG difference. MUCH easier to get right every time.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 10, 2011)

easyrider said:


> For $2.00 I buy a 3/4" x 5' untreated cedar fence board. I cut it to fit over the entire grill on the bbq. Then the boards gets soaked all day for at least 3-4 hours.
> 
> The salmon, usally a spring chinook or early summer chinook, get filleted. One fillet gets marinated with : honey 1/2 cup, dijon mustard 1/2 cup, & teriaki sause 1 cup all mixed up and poured over the flesh side of the salom.
> 
> ...


I thought about using a cedar fence board, but the shingles are cheaper and the #4s have the advantage of being knotty.  When the shingles are heated the sap oozes from the knots.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 10, 2011)

PigsDad said:


> Ok, here is a question for all you masters out there:  How do you tell when your steak is cooked to your liking?  Meat thermometer?  Cutting into the steak? Time?  Other?
> 
> For me (I like mine medium), I use a combination of time and just using my Bar-B-Boss (the greatest tool known to man, BTW  ) to feel how "squishy" the steak is, and take it off when it is how I like it.  It sounds weird, but I have gotten to the point where I know what medium is by the way it feels.
> 
> ...



I never get a perfect steak out of any of my bbq's. The perfect steak has to cooked indoors. With a 2 inch thick steak rib eye, I like to rub salt and peper as my first choice or montreal steak seasoning almost as good. 

Let the steaks set out until they reach room temp.

Preheat oven to 425.

Place 1/4 cup of veg oil into a cast iron frying pan and heat it up on the stove. 

Place the steaks in the hot oil for 90 seconds then flip and and go onther 60 seconds.

Then place the frying pan into the oven for 10 minutes for medium rare or 12 minutes for medium. 

Take the steaks off the pan and butter the steaks. Let the butter melt into the steaks.

Then eat them how ever you  like them.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 10, 2011)

About six years ago we were staying at Mauna Loa Village.  We stopped by the grocery on Ali'i Drive, right across the street from Kona Coast Resort, to get groceries.  We bought some fresh ahi steaks. 

I decided I better figure out how to cook them.  So later that day we were at the Borders in Kona, and I bought the Weber book on grilling and BBQ.  Which is where I learned about searing and got a great recipe for a companion marinade.

That one meal converted both of us into seared ahi lovers.

Get a good piece of fresh ahi - sashimi quality.  Marinate or apply a dry rub for an hour with something sharp and peppery - or use a sharp rub.  Soy and cracked pepper are key ingredients for us.  Turn the burners on high and get the grill very hot - minimum 500 degrees.  Oil the fish well on both sides.  Throw it on the grill for about one minute on each side - just enough to sear the outside.  The inside should be raw - any degree of cooking other than searing the exterior is overcooked.

DW eats it as it is; I love to dip it in wasabi/soy mixture, as you might at a sushi bar.  My preferred is about two-thirds wasabi to one part soy sauce - if the sauce isn't thick and isn't more green that brown it needs more wasabi.

****

One time when were on Kaua'i after I flipped the ahi I slathered on some of Auntie Lillikoi's passion-wasabi-mustard (which we had picked up earlier when were passing through Waimea).  That was also quite good.


----------



## Kal (Jun 11, 2011)

easyrider said:


> I never get a perfect steak out of any of my bbq's. The perfect steak has to cooked indoors. With a 2 inch thick steak rib eye, I like to rub salt and peper as my first choice or montreal steak seasoning almost as good.
> 
> Let the steaks set out until they reach room temp.
> 
> ...


 
Absolutely! That's how I do it too. You can get the perfect steak just the way it's done in all restaurants. Only thing you missed is placing butter on a VERY HOT plate (500F is right), then when you add the steak it sizzles when it is served. (_i.e. Ruth Chris technique_)


----------



## Kal (Jun 11, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> ...Turn the burners on high and get the grill very hot - minimum 500 degrees. Oil the fish well on both sides. Throw it on the grill for about one minute on each side - just enough to sear the outside. The inside should be raw - any degree of cooking other than searing the exterior is overcooked...


 
That's the only way to enjoy Ahi!! A number of years ago we were dining with friends from Boston in Key West. When the Ahi was served my friend jumped out of his skin and almost demanded that the fish be returned as it was not cooked properly. NOT!!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 11, 2011)

Kal said:


> That's the only way to enjoy Ahi!! A number of years ago we were dining with friends from Boston in Key West. When the Ahi was served my friend jumped out of his skin and almost demanded that the fish be returned as it was not cooked properly. NOT!!!



The late and lamented Third Floor Fish in Kirkland served a stupendous cracked pepper seared ahi.  

One time when we were there the waiter asked me if wanted my ahi extremely rare.  I told him that extremely rare was overcooked.  He busted a big smile, and I was confident that they were going to do it right.  Chatting briefly with the waiter when the meal was served, he indicated they had issues similar to what you describe, with people complaining that their seared ahi was undercooked.  

I told him that I thought they could do a better job in the menu of alerting people that seared was the preferred preparation, instead of omitting mention of that entirely.

*****

Ahi, prepared properly, is probably my favorite meal. I've learned to be picky about when and where I order it, because second rate ahi is really a disappointment.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 11, 2011)

Kal said:


> Absolutely! That's how I do it too. You can get the perfect steak just the way it's done in all restaurants. Only thing you missed is placing butter on a VERY HOT plate (500F is right), then when you add the steak it sizzles when it is served. (_i.e. Ruth Chris technique_)



Not sure I agree, Kal.  To my palate. I like a good southwestern dry rub, seared over a hot charcoal fire.


----------



## Kal (Jun 11, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> ...I've learned to be picky about when and where I order it, because second rate ahi is really a disappointment.


 
Are you suggesting that Ahi cooked so there's not even any pink is only good for CAT FOOD!


----------



## Kal (Jun 11, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Not sure I agree, Kal. To my palate. I like a good southwestern dry rub, seared over a hot charcoal fire.


 

Ahhhhh, I love the smell of carcinogens in the evening!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 11, 2011)

Charcoal, propane, wood- there's some potentially unhealthful output from any of 'em. But then it sure beats starvation. Humans have been cooking over fire for millennia, and somehow we're still here in ever increasing numbers.

I enjoy ahi pretty much the same way here, oiled, dry rubbed or s&p, then seared quickly on a very hot grill. I can't get my gas grill hot enough, so I do it inside on an aluminum grill that straddles 2 burners on my Viking. 32,000 btu's gets it hot enough!

Problem is supply. Living 600 miles inland and many more from tuna fishing grounds, I am relegated to fresh-frozen. I know it's an oxymoron, but frozen at sea after being caught is the best I can get.

Jim


----------



## Kal (Jun 11, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> ... Living 600 miles inland and many more from tuna fishing grounds, I am relegated to fresh-frozen. I know it's an oxymoron, but frozen at sea after being caught is the best I can get.
> 
> Jim


 
My rule is "if you can't see the ocean, don't order the fish".  Had fresh copper river salmon a couple of times this week and I'm convinced it is a basic food group.


----------



## Mosca (Jun 16, 2011)

I was curious about the difference between "food grade" cedar planks and untreated cedar shingles, so I looked around. Some folks say there's no difference, and others say that untreated cedar shingles are not treated with fire retardants, but are treated at the factory with insecticides and fungicides.

I dunno. Do your own research. Make up your own mind. I've never used the planks and if I did I'd probably go with whatever was most convenient at the time, which means whatever I grab off the rack at the store. But know that there are people who have no interest in selling planks who believe there is a difference.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 16, 2011)

Mosca said:


> I was curious about the difference between "food grade" cedar planks and untreated cedar shingles, so I looked around. Some folks say there's no difference, and others say that untreated cedar shingles are not treated with fire retardants, but are treated at the factory with insecticides and fungicides.
> 
> I dunno. Do your own research. Make up your own mind. I've never used the planks and if I did I'd probably go with whatever was most convenient at the time, which means whatever I grab off the rack at the store. But know that there are people who have no interest in selling planks who believe there is a difference.


Since treated or fire-retardant shingles are more valuable, anybody who produces them is going to clearly label them as such, so that they can sell them for more money.  Otherwise there is no point in going to the work of treating them.  So if it says "untreated" you can be pretty sure that means "untreated".

I have never seen treated or fire-retardant shingles that were not clearly labeled as such. Again, that's simple economics - they aren't going to sell a premium product as if it were a commodity item.  

The only labeling confusion is generally between treated and fire-resistant, and it generally involves inexperienced buyers thinking that "mold and mildew "treated" shingles are also "fire-retardant" treated. Those are two distinct products, and the different processes prevent both treatments from being applied to the same shingle. So store displays and product sheets attached to such shingles will often indicate in bold letters that the mold and mildew treated shingles are not fire-retardant (and vice versa)


----------



## easyrider (Jun 17, 2011)

If you like cedar plank you might also like alder plank. In a remote fishing camp we would use fresh alder planks soaked in salt water and cook salmon on the planks over our fire pit. The only seasoning we used was salt and peper as that was all we had.


----------



## Mosca (Jun 17, 2011)

I understand, Steve. For me, considering that I might do cedar planked _anything_ maybe once, it doesn't make much difference. And if you extrapolate that, if you cook cedar plank maybe 5 times a year, and each plank lasts perhaps 3-5 cooks (I've heard), I think the question of how much you actually save vs the cost of uncertainty is worth raising. *The actual answer* differs from person to person. I don't think I'm qualified to answer for anyone else at all (in that my only consideration would be convenience, and I would pay the $12 or whatever for 3 or 4 planks)... but the question is worth raising.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 17, 2011)

Mosca said:


> I understand, Steve. For me, considering that I might do cedar planked _anything_ maybe once, it doesn't make much difference. And if you extrapolate that, if you cook cedar plank maybe 5 times a year, and each plank lasts perhaps 3-5 cooks (I've heard), I think the question of how much you actually save vs the cost of uncertainty is worth raising. *The actual answer* differs from person to person. I don't think I'm qualified to answer for anyone else at all (in that my only consideration would be convenience, and I would pay the $12 or whatever for 3 or 4 planks)... but the question is worth raising.


I find that the cedar shingles (particularly the knotty #4 shingles) are more aromatic - hence more flavorful - than cedar planks, especially when you get to the second or third usage of the plank.  After the first usage of the plank the accessible aromatic has been expelled from the wood, and the plank no longer provides much cedar element.  At that point you could almost as well be cooking on a kiln-dried piece of lumber.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 10, 2011)

Made a slight modification last night that worked well.  I put a layer of heavy-duty aluminum foil under the shingles to  the shingles from the flames. The foil was about one or two inches larger than the shingles on all sides.  

That worked very well - the shingles got hotter without igniting, and released much more aroma.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 19, 2011)

Coho rubbed with honey mustard, brown sugar and sea salt, placed flesh down on the grill for 2 minutes and flipped for another 10 on medium heat in the bbq. yum


----------



## brian1234 (Oct 28, 2011)

We can use kosher or coarse salt,brown sugar,black pepper,garlic powder,dried basil,paprika,dried tarragon for grilling the cedar shingle salmon in summer.It will be tasty and delicious one.You can try it in your kitchen.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 19, 2013)

With summer coming on I thought it would be a good time to resurrect this thread.  We had cedar shingle salmon this evening - marinated with Trader Joes Red wine vinegar and oil dressing.  Gave it plenty of time to cook and plenty of shingle.  Oiled up the shingles liberally so the fish started sizzling on the shingles. Also put an ample layer of aluminum file under the shingles to the flame didn't hit the shingles directly.  

I had some thick fillets so I started out at ~300 - 350 degrees until the shingles had heated up and where releasing the aromatics.  Then cranked it up t0 about 450 degrees to finish them off.

Splendid!!!


----------



## LAR (May 21, 2013)

thanks for resurrecting...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 12, 2020)

Bumping this thread again.  Was reminded of it again after having some delightful cedar shingle salmon fillets a couple of nights ago.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 12, 2020)

Note, this is a nibe-year old thread revived.

Bon Appetit.

Richard


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 12, 2020)

Glad to see the bump, as I missed this the first 2 times around. My cedar plank budget is worth the experiment, as I make this about once per week:









						Cedar Planked Salmon with Lemon, Garlic & Herbs - Once Upon a Chef
					

The cedar plank and herbs impart a smoky, woodsy flavor, while the lemon zest and garlic add zing.




					www.onceuponachef.com
				




It's so dry here I tend to only use the planks once for optimal flavoring. As noted above, I find the aromatics are pretty much gone after that.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 12, 2020)

One change that I've done since this thread was active is that I brush olive oil on the shingle, then put the fillet skin side down on the shingle.  As the plank heats the fish sizzles a bit against the shingle.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 12, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Bumping this thread again.  Was reminded of it again after having some delightful cedar shingle salmon fillets a couple of nights ago.



Are you still using the shingles from the 2011 bundle ? 

Bill


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 12, 2020)

Can this be done in an oven? We don’t barbecue.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 13, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Are you still using the shingles from the 2011 bundle ?
> 
> Bill


On my second bundle now.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 13, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> On my second bundle now.



So that bundle lasted between 5 and 9 years ? You are getting some decent mileage on those planks !    Geez, I think back 2011 those shingles may have been about $10.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 13, 2020)

easyrider said:


> So that bundle lasted between 5 and 9 years ? You are getting some decent mileage on those planks !    Geez, I think back 2011 those shingles may have been about $10.
> 
> Bill


Per comment #1, I think that first bundle was $18.   I haven't been grilling as much salmon in recent years, so the bundles have been lasting awhile.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 13, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Per comment #1, I think that first bundle was $18.   I haven't been grilling as much salmon in recent years, so the bundles have been lasting awhile.



Me either on grilling. I mostly use an air fryer now days for salmon. I'm getting lazy.

Bill


----------



## grupp (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks in 2011 someone asked about asked about tips for cooking steaks as well. I think the best way is the reverse sear.









						Grilled Rib Eye Steak: Reverse Sear and Thermal Principles
					

Reverse searing is the perfect method for cooking thick-cut steaks, like ribeyes, to edge-to-edge beefy perfection. Keep reading for the key temperatures you need!




					blog.thermoworks.com
				




The reverse sear is more work, so I don’t do it often. I cook on a green egg and usually get the temp up to about 600 and cook on each side for 3 minutes per side. Then I shut the grill completely down and let them continue to cook until to the desired temp, medium for me and well done for the wife. It is painful for me to cook a well done steak, but that is what she likes.

I have done the cedar plank salmon a few times but prefer it directly on the grill without the plank.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 13, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Can this be done in an oven? We don’t barbecue.


I don't know a satisfactory way to get the effect of a cedar plank without a grill. Maybe with a large cast iron skillet on a very hot (gas) cooktop. But y'know a fairly basic charcoal grill isn't costly and your husband might enjoy the role as 'Grill Meister' with a favored beverage to enjoy on the patio while he performs a little grill magic.

JIm


----------



## easyrider (Aug 13, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I don't know a satisfactory way to get the effect of a cedar plank without a grill. Maybe with a large cast iron skillet on a very hot (gas) cooktop. But y'know a fairly basic charcoal grill isn't costly and your husband might enjoy the role as 'Grill Meister' with a favored beverage to enjoy on the patio while he performs a little grill magic.
> 
> JIm



I liked to cook steaks in the cast iron skillet. Sear steaks on the stove for a minute a side then place in the 400 degree oven for between 8 and 11 minutes depending on thickness and preference.

I am definitely getting too lazy to use the grill anymore. I have a pellet grill/smoker, a couple of smokers , propane grill , a couple of charcoal grills and a hibachi that I rarely use. Too lazy to clean the mess more than too lazy to cook but overall just too lazy. Oddly, when we timeshare and there is a grill I'm not too lazy.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 13, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I liked to cook steaks in the cast iron skillet. Sear steaks on the stove for a minute a side then place in the 400 degree oven for between 8 and 11 minutes depending on thickness and preference.
> 
> I am definitely getting too lazy to use the grill anymore. I have a pellet grill/smoker, a couple of smokers , propane grill , a couple of charcoal grills and a hibachi that I rarely use. Too lazy to clean the mess more than too lazy to cook but overall just too lazy. Oddly, when we timeshare and there is a grill I'm not too lazy.
> 
> Bill


I DO grill. And use the pellet smoker.  There's something about being on vacation that just brings out the primal smoker beast in us!  I won't commit to being lazy, but don't tell what you might know.

Jim


----------



## JudyH (Aug 13, 2020)

I have always charcoal grilled at least twice a week. I rarely use the newer gas grill. Too much to clean. I take it none of us has any bad effects from BBQ since this thread was started?


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 13, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I DO grill. And use the pellet smoker.  There's something about being on vacation that just brings out the primal smoker beast in us!  I won't commit to being lazy, but don't tell what you might know.
> 
> Jim



There aren't any timeshares with pellet smokers for guest use are there?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 14, 2020)

I also use the grill for Thanksgiving turkey.  Often I'll put some chips in the smoker box to give the bird some smokey flavor.  It also frees up the over for other uses.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 14, 2020)

I was the turkey cooker and cutter but because I am too lazy I pulled a Tom Sawyer and others now cook and cut the turkey. I do tell them how good it taste and that their carving skills are really something. 

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 14, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I also use the grill for Thanksgiving turkey.  Often I'll put some chips in the smoker box to give the bird some smokey flavor.  It also frees up the over for other uses.





easyrider said:


> I was the turkey cooker and cutter but because I am too lazy I pulled a Tom Sawyer and others now cook and cut the turkey. I do tell them how good it taste and that their carving skills are really something.
> 
> Bill


Others in the family have taken to frying turkeys.  So the grill gets used for turkey only when the event happens to be at our house.


----------



## grupp (Aug 14, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I also use the grill for Thanksgiving turkey.  Often I'll put some chips in the smoker box to give the bird some smokey flavor.  It also frees up the over for other uses.



I do the turkey on the grill everything thanksgiving using the Mad Max method, but don’t make the gravy.






						Mad Max Turkey Method --Naked Whiz Ceramic Charcoal Cooking
					

Ceramic charcoal cooking, barbecue, recipes, charcoal reviews and more!



					www.nakedwhiz.com


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 14, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I don't know a satisfactory way to get the effect of a cedar plank without a grill. Maybe with a large cast iron skillet on a very hot (gas) cooktop. But y'know a fairly basic charcoal grill isn't costly and your husband might enjoy the role as 'Grill Meister' with a favored beverage to enjoy on the patio while he performs a little grill magic.
> 
> JIm




Thanks. We had a grill out on our deck most all our lives and over the years used it less and less, especially when I stopped eating most meat. Then we started to see the chipmunks going in the grease drain hole. LOL! And with having to clean the thing and all we just decided to get rid of it.  Then we got one of those stand up George Forman grills and when we moved we sold it. (Here we do not have a patio either.). Now we just have  a counter top George Forman grill.

We are big salmon eaters though and always looking for new recipes.


----------

